
Show HN: A tool for busy Airbnb owners - lopify
https://alfred.co
======
lopify
Hi guys!

I'm an Airbnb host and I just launched a tool for busy Airbnb owners. It's
called Alfred and you can find it at [https://Alfred.co](https://Alfred.co)

Alfred aggregates all your bookings from multiple properties & platforms under
one handy schedule that can be shared with your team.

Your team can add notes and mark guests as checked in & out. Invite Alfred to
your chat group and he will keep everyone updated.

I hope it's useful for some of you

